# Labor Day Cook



## BigGQ (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice looking cooker.  Good luck with the cook.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Finney (Sep 4, 2006)

I want finished pics.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like you have a great day for a cook! It is about to rain down here....again  
Enjoy yerself


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lookin' good so far


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking great. Ribs already have a nice color coming on them.  Should be some good eats tonight.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 4, 2006)

Jersey,

The food looks geat.  I love ribs glazed wih Pineapple Habanero.  I love TPJ (I don't have anymore of the TPJ Pineapple Habanero).  I actually made my own Pineapple Habanero this summer.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 4, 2006)

Man....Good looking eats!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Looked great Jersey!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 4, 2006)

Lot of cooking going on this weekend.  It all looks very good.


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 4, 2006)

Everything looks great!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 4, 2006)

WOW...that came out great. Now I am really hungry...I got another hour to work......thanks :?


----------

